# Japanese Fashion Week: Bunny Hoods



## pinksugar (Mar 15, 2008)

check out these bizare and recurring rabbit ears on outfits from Japanese fashion week!









Would YOU wear a bunny ear hoodie?

images from TOKYOMANGO: Tokyo Fashion Week Features Bunnies and Furries


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 15, 2008)

personally i wouldn't wear one lol maybe if it had a hole where your face is supposed to be then i'd think about it


----------



## kaylin_marie (Mar 15, 2008)

I actually have one and It's pretty freakin cool. I have one with bear-like ears too. I also have a dinosaur one that zips over the face, and the mister has a skeleton one like that.


----------



## alicia8406 (Mar 15, 2008)

I would surely rock the first one, lol!!!! I wonder if they make it in pink?


----------



## daer0n (Mar 15, 2008)

Those look kinda creepy to me lol


----------



## Karren (Mar 15, 2008)

Now that's scarry... the last photo looks like something from one of my nightmares... lol


----------



## CandyApple (Mar 15, 2008)

lol...What the.....??


----------



## Darla (Mar 15, 2008)

I actually want to see Kaylin's bunny hood, or maybe strike that the dinosaur one


----------



## Asha* (Mar 15, 2008)

omg, that creeps me out a bit!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Mar 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I actually want to see Kaylin's bunny hood, or maybe strike that the dinosaur one Ok so I found pictures of the ones I have...I can not find batteries for my camera anywhere. I tried using the ones from the remote but I guess they're almost dead so they wouldn't work either. So I surfed around and found what I could
Ok my bunny ears don't stick up, but they're still bunny ears






Here's the dinosaur hoodie, I couldn't find a picture that captivated it's coolness, this is the best I could find. The yellow one.






And here's the skull hoodie


----------



## daer0n (Mar 15, 2008)

Those are pretty cool Kaylin!


----------



## fawp (Mar 15, 2008)

Eh...not for me.


----------



## Darla (Mar 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok so I found pictures of the ones I have...I can not find batteries for my camera anywhere. I tried using the ones from the remote but I guess they're almost dead so they wouldn't work either. So I surfed around and found what I could
Ok my bunny ears don't stick up, but they're still bunny ears

Here's the dinosaur hoodie, I couldn't find a picture that captivated it's coolness, this is the best I could find. The yellow one.

nd here's the skull hoodie

Thank you Kaylin! yours are kind of cute, the original ones were a little on the nightmare side.


----------



## Jennyjean (Mar 16, 2008)

EEEE Gads!!!!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Mar 16, 2008)

Eh..

I've seen cute hoodies like one of the pictures Kaylin posted though.


----------



## Anthea (Mar 16, 2008)

Q: Would YOU wear a bunny ear hoodie?

My A: No

However if you like it, go for it.


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 16, 2008)

lol, I much prefer yours kaylin, and that creepy skeleton one is COOL!

the ones from fashion week remind me a lot of that movie, donnie darko. That's why they're so creepy I think?


----------



## Domitilla (Mar 16, 2008)

i've got some kitty hears hoodies, I'm not so fond of rabbits





...the pictures of the show remember me of the scary rabbit in donnie darko actually


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol, I much prefer yours kaylin, and that creepy skeleton one is COOL!
the ones from fashion week remind me a lot of that movie, donnie darko. That's why they're so creepy I think?

Frank



That rabbit scared the hell out of me in that movie.
I don't think I'd wear one of those, not my thing. Kinda creepy/silly.


----------



## purpleRain (Mar 16, 2008)

Yah very creepy. It's more like a nightmare the last pic. It would be fun for carnaval though.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 16, 2008)

okay... i was going to write i love bunny hoods, but not those, lol.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 16, 2008)

If it looked cute, then why not.

The ones in the foto were scary-looking tho...


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Mar 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok so I found pictures of the ones I have...I can not find batteries for my camera anywhere. I tried using the ones from the remote but I guess they're almost dead so they wouldn't work either. So I surfed around and found what I could
Ok my bunny ears don't stick up, but they're still bunny ears

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c2...yearhoodie.jpg

Here's the dinosaur hoodie, I couldn't find a picture that captivated it's coolness, this is the best I could find. The yellow one.

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c2...mack-Zilla.jpg

And here's the skull hoodie

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c2...ullhoodie2.jpg

I really like the one from the first picture, it's really cute!


----------



## tsuxx (Mar 16, 2008)

Those photos are of the extreeme. XD; I LOVE the last photo, though... I would so wear one of those. lmao

You can get bunny, cat, or even dog ears on hoodies that are much more suited to casual wear. Yesstyle.com sells a lot of these under brands such as _Sechuna_, _Dodostyle_ and _Ryu-Ryu_, and they seem to be best paired with a cute skirt or casual frills~.

I've bought a bunny-eared hoodie from _Sechuna_, and it's the comfiest, most awesome knit I've ever worn. They're so cute, and you can pair them with Lolita fashion, FRUiTs fashion, or even some simple jeans and a cute top. Doesn't have to be Japanese-themed in order to show the sweater off. They're extremely fun to wear, and actually incredibly warm!

*kaylin_marie*, I LOVE that bunny hoodie. I'd _so_ wear it.


----------



## Darla (Mar 17, 2008)

would you wear a bunny hoodie?

No it reminds me too much of the bunny sleeper Ralphie had to put on in a Christmas Story.

(ever see that movie?)


----------



## kaylin_marie (Mar 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol, I much prefer yours kaylin, and that creepy skeleton one is COOL!
the ones from fashion week remind me a lot of that movie, donnie darko. That's why they're so creepy I think?

Yeah Donnie Darko is the first thing that came to my mnd too.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Mar 18, 2008)

Only Willum should wear a rabbit eared hoodie!


----------



## monniej (Mar 20, 2008)

these are kind of freaking me out!


----------



## love2482 (Mar 20, 2008)

It's like wearing that outfit from A Christmas Story!!!


----------



## Jinx (Mar 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol, I much prefer yours kaylin, and that creepy skeleton one is COOL!
the ones from fashion week remind me a lot of that movie, donnie darko. That's why they're so creepy I think?

Yeah, the creepy bunny guy.








Those fashion week hoodies also remind me of a bank robbery. If I saw someone done up like that, I'd beat feet away from a bank.


----------



## ssunnyy (Mar 23, 2008)

Um I think those hoodies look pretty cool but I wouldn't wear one myself.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 23, 2008)

My first thought was _Donnie Darko_ as well! lol!

I love _A Christmas Story_, Darla!



We watch it on Christmas Eve every year! lol!


----------



## Nenia (Mar 25, 2008)

i prefer cat ears hoodie



and i agree with purplerain, i find it SCARY on the last pic !!!!


----------



## petrishina (Mar 25, 2008)

Unusually


----------



## dancer01 (Mar 25, 2008)

They look like Frank from Donnie Darko! haha so creepy, I'd never wear one of those.


----------

